# easiest descents in the whites...above 4700'



## mattm59 (Jul 2, 2012)

going up for 3 days of dayhikes. Going to do Franconia ridge (love that hike) but which way is the easier descent? Came down from LaFayette last year, and my toes were killing me at the end. I've got better boots now which should help, but I also remember some wet spots going up by the stream. edit..maybe it was the boots, 'cuz the year before I was fine.
I'd also like to hit Adams or Jefferson (no desire for Washington) and any suggested loops for 53 year old knees appreciated. Ascents generally not an issue. Weather permitting, I'm up there for the view, and I've seen FAWG :roll:
Any beta on your favorite hikes 7-10 mile appreciated. Done Mooselauke, love the summitt, but the trail was too much like our southern NE stuff. Did Cannon, but that ledge with the washout and that worn ladder don't need repeating :smash:

going up mid week second week of august, if anyone wants to join my son and I for a hike or 2. We're a bit faster than guide book standards....unless my knees decide to leave without me lol.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 2, 2012)

Franconia Ridge is easiest going up Falling Waters and down the Bridle Path from Lincoln. This gives you a more gradual descent and an easier path going down. I've done it both ways and enjoy both ways for different reasons. 

Tons of great hikes in the 7-10 mile range. Why not Washington? You don't have to go to the summit. Tuckerman Ravine or a loop around Boott Spur and Lion's Head would be grand. Webster Cliff trail is great with a car spot or a bike spot (really cool with a bike spot going down Crawford Notch after the hike). Osceola & East Osceola loop would be great as well (check the status of Greeley Ponds trail though, I heard Irene did some damage).


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Why not Washington?


  Just a contrarian 

I'll look up Lions Head, though. We have a Lions Head here in Ct.
http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2310245210094366337EYAvSw

and it'd be cool to hit a trail with the same name. Just don't like summits with parking lots. Hiked one down here a few years back (Mohawk Mt.) and seriously came out of the woods behind a Lincoln, and some gold chained mafia guy on the cell talking about "whacking" somebody. I don't think he was gay, either. :-o Yeah, I went down bridle path the past 2 years. Must have been the boots last year. Toes were black and blue.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe scratch my idea if you are looking for an easy descent. Lion's Head to Boott Spur and then down TRT is a classic of a hike but easy on the knees it won't be. I've done a lot of hiking on Mount Washington but I've only hiked to the summit once (twice if you count ski season). The mountain is awesome to hike in the summer if you just avoid the summit cone.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 3, 2012)

Agree with descent down Falling Waters.  Bridle Path can be slippery.  

As to other decent hikes on the 4,000 list, you can do three by hitting Willey, Tom, and Field IIRC.  That is not a bad one at all.  You can also do Jackson.  Monroe is not that bad either.


----------



## PWDR8S (Jul 13, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Just a contrarian
> 
> I'll look up Lions Head, though. We have a Lions Head here in Ct.
> http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2310245210094366337EYAvSw
> ...



I've done Mt Washington several times and several ways.  For ease of descent, try the Jewel Trail on the west side.  You can ascend The Amanoosic Ravine or Monroe Brook Trail and hike up up and 'over' from the south end of the mountain over the summit and down the northern end of the west side and return to same location... Base of Cog Railway.... You don't need to worry of seeing the Cog all the time... the trails quickly lose sight of it.

As for the boots..... did you forget to retighten your boots before the descent?  This is a must, no matter what boots anyone wears.  I forget sometimes and pay for it.


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks PWDR8S, I'm putting that one my list for next year.. A girl I know went up the Amanoosic and the pictures she took looked great. She liked that trail, too.


----------

